# Check it out Charles Helms



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think this really looks good. Now when I do your pen I will do something different. On the end of the cartriage there is a small cap. I have figured out I don't need that so your pen will have the end of the cartriage without a hole in it. It will just have the primer there. I ran out of cartriages so I couldn't do this one that way. Now the wood here is as close as I could get to Mopane right now till the other comes in. It looks almost the same. Most people couldn't tell the difference. I don't even know what kind of wood it is. So I guess its dunnowood.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That is some very slick work right there! The dunnowood looks pretty nice too.:rotfl: 

Let me know what I need to send you and I will get another package in the mail.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work bobby!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are very nice looking Bobby!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great job Bobster! They look great. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice....I bet they are heavy!! I love big heavy pens (only way to be any better is if they had burls LOL).


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very cool looking work, Bobby.. Gotta admit I'm a little envious..LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

VERY Nice stuff there Bobby!!

Jeff


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Mahogany,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, those look great. First time I have seen any like that. Imigine someone killing a deer and wants a souvinier of their first deer with the casing used and part of an antler of deer. That would be a real keepsake.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Bobby, those look great. First time I have seen any like that. Imigine someone killing a deer and wants a souvinier of their first deer with the casing used and part of an antler of deer. That would be a real keepsake.


I have done several of those. Used the deer horn from the deer their Dad shot on the last hunt with their Dad and the cartriage from the gun he shot it with.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Mahogany,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


It very well could be D!ck. It was given to me but I was never told what it is.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work Bobby!!


----------

